# Fahrrad und Teile in China und Taiwan kaufen - Steuern und Zoll



## jjtr (8. April 2014)

Hab grad mal die Mittagspause genutzt für ne Zollrecherche.
Kleinkram wie Berechnung der Versandkosten nur bis zur EU-Grenze lasse ich weg.

*Quellen:*
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...g/abgabenerhebung_node.html#doc96210bodyText6
http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...0140408&Area=CN&Taric=8712003090&LangDescr=de

*Berechnung:*
Also werden für ganze Fahrräder aus China ungefähr 95% Aufschlag fällig, für Fahrräder
aus Taiwan und Fahrradteile aus China oder Taiwan etwa 25%:
w:=Warenwert (Kaufpreis) einschließlich Versandkosten
e:=Einfuhrumsatzsteuer 19%
a:=Antidumpingzoll ~49% ganze Fahrräder aus China, Taiwan und Teile 0%
z:=Zoll Fahrräder 14%, Teile ~5%
Zahlen tut man insgesamt also w*(1+a+z)*(1+e).

*Sonstiges:*
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Zo...etze/gebuehrenarten-gebuehrensaetze_node.html
Also wahrscheinlich keine Zusatzkosten für Lagerung und sonstige Amtshandlungen, wenn man in den Tagen nach Ankunft beim Zollamt die Fahrradsachen abholt.

*Anmerkung zu Fahrradteilen:*
http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...0140408&Area=CN&Taric=8714911029&LangDescr=de

N 990? Passierschein A38? Whatever, da dürft Ihr Euch gedanken machen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das „oder” im Text bedeutet, dass man keinen Passierschein A38
braucht, sondern nur weniger als 300 Stück bestellen muss. Erfahrungsberichte im Netz bestätigen das.

*Anmerkung zur GDSK:*
Man kann sich viel Ärger mit der GDSK sparen, wenn man selbst verzollt:
http://www.blog.oscg.eu/2011/02/selbstverzollung-bei-der-gdsk/

*TLDR:*
Fahrrad aus China: Der deutsche Staat will ungefähr 95% von Verkaufspreis und Versandkosten.
Fahrradteile einschließlich Rahmen Taiwan und China: ungefähr 25%.
Selbstverzollung spart GDSK.


----------



## family-biker (8. April 2014)

da sind 19% EuSt und 4.7% zoll für stuff aus peru ja echt noch super,krass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjtr (8. April 2014)

Schwerkriminelle könnten ja auf den Gedanken kommen, sich ein Fahrrad aus China in drei Paketen mit dann denselben 
Zoll-Bedingungen wie aus Chile schicken zu lassen...


----------



## family-biker (8. April 2014)

ist gang und gäbe,onlinebikeshops erhöhen ihre margen und ermöglichen die für uns händler nicht zu toppenden preise über solche tricks.


----------



## coaster (8. April 2014)

Habs damals auch gemacht. Hatte den letzten Bionic B4 ab Werk bekommen. Da gibts sogar Unterschiede in der Zollhöhe, wenn der Rahmen gelackt ist. Hat Monate gedauert bis alles beim deutschen Zoll war. Nie wieder.


----------



## jjtr (8. April 2014)

Muss ja auch nicht, wenn man es hier kriegt. Das chinesische Englisch ist ja auch so, wie man es von Leuten erwartet,
die mit einem völlig anderen Sprachsystem aufgewachsen sind - entsprechend hardcore ist der Bestellprozess.
Aber wenn man Zeit hat und was Spezielles will...


----------

